# River running in playboat



## turboturtle (Apr 19, 2008)

I think it's because some peeps cannot afford to have a boat for each type of use. Playboats are generally slower, thus why most prefer a longer boat for river running. I have four different styles of kayaks and I still want for more.

my $0.02 

Bob


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

I like to run most stuff in my playboat, it makes easier smaller rivers more interesting. You can play the tiny little features and it makes the stuff that would be boring in a true river runner a little more exciting.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

As long as you're not talking about CREEKING, I feel strongly that a playboat is a better option - and not just on easier runs.
I think playboats are great for big water class 4. They track well, you can turn on a dime and you can sub under big waves and holes that would surf a creeker.
I ran the Grand Canyon at 14,000 in a playboat this spring and it was great. Numbers at 3,200, S.F. Payette at 7,000 -- the playboat is the right call. Not to mention that you get to play and surf as well as just run the river.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

If you're a beginner/intermediate, don't worry about it. If you need a creeekboat to run something, you probably shouldn't yet be running it. So you might as well use a playboat and try to find waves during the run. Just paddle. It will be plenty of fun.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I only own a playboat. So I run everything in it. It is SUPER fun. The only complaint I have is when you find yourself coming up on a munchy hole that you can't avoid, or if the run has a bunch of flatwater. Other then that, it is blast... splat everything, surf even little waves, throw flatwater tricks during short flatwater floats. Keeps it interesting for sure.


----------

